
Show HN: I brushed up on SQL using TDD, Ruby, and the pg gem - amorphid
https://github.com/amorphid/learn_sql_ruby/tree/master/spec/statements
======
amorphid
It's a work in progress. If anyone is interested in contributing, discussing,
criticizing, or understanding, I'd love to hear from you! I don't really know
where this project is going from here.

